# Cleaning around your pets! Steam mop suggestions?



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I'm looking to get rid of my swiffer wet jet, for one, it's one of the two cleaning chemicals I use that doesn't get wiped up afterwards, and two, it doesn't really clean all that well. 

I should probably mention I don't need anything SUPER heavy duty, because I live in a small apartment where I have 3 areas in the house with linoleum. I 4x6 kitchen space, a 4x4 bathroom area and a 3x5 walk in closet where the litter boxes are. 

I'm debating on using a steam mop, but I would also like one that I can use on the walls of my shower, which are white tile and white grout... I used to use lysol basin tub and tile, but again, I'm thinking of the health of my little ones, the 2 youngest of whom love to wrestle in the tub... at 3 am....  it echoes... 

After Monkey's bout of pancreatitis, I'm scared to use about anything that she could possibly pick up residue from. I figure, windex is alright, because it gets wiped away until dry, scrubbing bubbles in the kitchen sink for the shine, which also gets rinsed and wiped dry after use, I'm using clorox green works as an all purpose atm, and bar keepers friend on the bottom of the tub for the non slip stuff (God that stuff is annoying to get clean) and that also gets rinsed well with hot water and washed away. IF the steam mop can work on that, it would eliminate a little more of my worry. Thanks in advance for any tips and tricks, and some real pet safe ways to clean!

(EDIT) Ah yes, and since shortly after posting this (about 15 seconds) Romy horked up a massive hairball, it reminded me I also use Resolve Triple Oxi advance on stains in the carpet. Says nothing about being harmful to pets, but also, if you have a better solution, let me know LOL


----------



## Maggie the Cat (Mar 13, 2011)

For now I use an old fashioned rag mop and Murphy's oil soap, but my MIL and SIL both have a Hoover steam mop and I totally want one!! They have only had good things to say about theirs. And I use Arm and Hammer Pet Stain Remover w/Oxy Clean for pet stains on carpet, furniture, and clothes. Cleans well, totally kills odors, and smells good. Since it's meant to clean up after pets, I'm assuming it's safe for a home w/pets.


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

I actually just googled the resolve, and it is in fact safe for pets, at least that's what they say anyway... I don't know who I can believe anymore lol. Arm and Hammer though, I'll check out, I've always liked their products. (Aside from their cat litter that you could flush, yuck, no odor control and a very messy clogged toilet lol)


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Good to know about the Resolve I always wash Nutmegs feet after she tries to bury her hairballs I've already cleaned up with the Resolve. Still though, it is probably best for her not to ingest it. I'm thinking about buying a more natural cleaner soon, I will let you know how well it works.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Vinegar will take vomit stains out, it's what I use for most stains. Any stains involving blood I use peroxide. If it's really a hideous carpet stain I'll use the woolite carpet scrubby stick. For regular vacuuming I have straight baking soda in one of those glass sugar shakers and sprinkle the carpet with that and let it sit for 10 minutes then vacuum up.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, this is way off topic, but talk of "blood stains" always reminds me of this:



> "Now they show you how detergents take out bloodstains, a pretty violent image there. I think if you've got a T-shirt with a bloodstain all over it, maybe laundry isn't your biggest problem."


(Jerry Seinfeld)


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am very sensative to odors and have a lot of allergies. Simple Green is my favorite cleaner. Buy the concentrate and dilute it for your needs - or even use it full strength.


----------



## lashes006 (Apr 23, 2011)

i use the H2O Mop and love it. it cleans well without any chemicals. i used the Swiffer wet jet and one of my cats got so sick. i took him to the vet because i thought he was dying. the only thing i had done different was use the Swiffer. he wasn't going outside at the time. the vet told me not to use the Swiffer with the chemicals. 

also, for carpet and stains, i use OUT! Stain and Odor Remover. it has taken the smell of cat and dog urine out, completely removed blood from light beige carpeting, and cleans up vomit stains.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I have a regular swiffer that I put a wash cloth on and spray the floor with a non-toxic cleaner.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

I hope I dont shock anyone here but.... I hand wash the floors on my hands and knees! The reason why is I used to do housekeeping at a resort some time ago and it was the only way we were allowed to wash the floors..well let me tell you, its by far the best way I have found to actually clean the floor. I can see everything when im only inches from the floor and I use a bucket with warm water, a wash rag and Green Works surface spray. I do this twice a week besides the spot cleaning I do if something is spilled.. yep I guess im a regular ole Cinderella


----------

